# Force preview regeneration



## johngalt (May 4, 2012)

Hi,

I import NEF from CF card. 

External to Lightroom 4 I open one of the NEF files in Capture NX 2 and make some adjustments
and save those adjustments to the file.

Back in Lightroom 4 I select the thumbnail of the file I just altered and attempt to update the 
preview by Library > Previews > Render Standard-Sized Previews (Build One). Lightroom tells me
that "No standard previews were rendered" All Standard previews are up to date.

How should I update the thumbnails of externally altered images?

Thank you,



Doug


P.S. I'm beginning to realize that Adobe subscribes to the Henry Ford marketing model.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 4, 2012)

Hi Doug

LR won't understand your NX2 adjustments unless you create a TIFF/PSD/JPEG with the settings applied.  All these different programs speak different languages, so they don't understand each others Develop-type settings.


----------



## johngalt (May 5, 2012)

Hi,

I can respect that Lightroom doesn't understand Capture NX 2's adjustments, what I can't understand is Lightroom being incapable of regenerating a preview.


Doug


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 5, 2012)

Doug, what you're not understanding is the message that you received. Lightroom is perfectly capable of rendering previews, but will only do it if one doesn't already exist. "All previews up to date" means exactly that, so no need to expend CPU cycles doing it again.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 6, 2012)

But the bit it can't do is update the preview to match your NX settings of course.


----------



## johngalt (May 8, 2012)

Victoria, Jim,

Thank you for explaining and I understand what Lightroom is/isn't doing. I don't like it but I understand.


Doug


----------

